# what is your dream duck



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

pretty simple what is your dream duck? Have you killed it yet if not do you think you can kill in this state?

harlequin duck here. Not likely in this state.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Same here. I do know where one has been seen for 2 years(huntable too). :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tree duck and no I dont see me getting it here.


----------



## fletchinjig (Jun 12, 2009)

Mallards, Pintails, Widgeon, Gadwall, Teal...... Well, those are the ducks that are in my day dreams when I am working or at school or doing pretty much anything other than hunting. :lol: 


I'm a simpleton I would love to get a crack at mature Woodie drake or two.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Ruddy Duck for me. I just can't seem to find one of those little buggars.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

King Eiders, but that dream is far off!!! as for in this state has to be an Old sqaw, seen a few last year!


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well last year it was a ringneck, i can check that off the list. Now i could be very happy shooting a wood duck, or a harlequin. I've talked to a few that have pointed the direction i need to go for both. SO hopefully i can get one of them checked off this year.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

As far as hunting Utah I have three.!

Drake Hooded merganser 
Drake Barrow's goldeneye 
Drake Eurasian Wigeon


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I still need to get me a Gnarly Bull Canvasback. Along with that, I'd like to get a Barrow's Goldeneye, and a mature Cinny Drake. That's my trifecta.....hopefully the gods will shine on us this year, and we can hunt Cans late in the year.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

snobiller22 said:


> Well last year it was a ringneck,


+1. Now I just want to shoot things that are wallworthy... or if something odd happens to fly in, then that'd be cool to shoot. Moving into a house (renting) so it might kinda put a damper on duck mounts but it'll just mean I need to get good pictures to remember them by instead. A mature Wood duck would be cool, or even a storm Wigeon. I just can't wait to be out gunnin again.  A first ever for me would be a goose.... that might kinda make my year. Joel, PM sent on what you're after.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

It used to be Cinnies, but with 1 already done and 2 at Tex's I set my sites on a nice drake sholver for the wall.
Add a Ruddy and I'm set for the upcoming seasons goals.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Drake Wood duck or anything banded. :lol:


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

i would have to agree with the bro. the duck im after is a long-tail. i know i will get one, just going to take a while... and some luck! but the other duck i got last year that i can scratch of the list is the Barrows GE. ohh yaaa!!! i did a huge dance when i got that bugger!! it at TEX's place right as we speak.

yes in the pic is a long-tail, but unfortunately i didnt harvest it, and it was a juvie.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

My dream duck is a big drake canvasback. They always evade me some how. I did shoot a couple of drake ruddys on utah lake last season but they dont have the neet colors you see in the pictures.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Gaston said:


> My dream duck is a big drake canvasback. They always evade me some how. I did shoot a couple of drake ruddys on utah lake last season but they dont have the neet colors you see in the pictures.


There are 2 places that your can wish is a given. You have to check them atleast 3 times a week to get them in but if you are interested shoot me a pm.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

If the regulations allow it this year I would also like to get a good mature canvasback.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I didn't realize how fortunate I was to kill 2 drake Barrow's GE's last season! Sounds like a bunch of you guys are after them.

Last year (my first year of concerted effort hunting waterfowl) I was only able to bag Golden Eyes and Shovelers. This year I would really like to get in on the puddlers, specifically mallards. I would also like to bag a goose.

PS- I searched Google Images for some of the birds you guys listed and man are they pretty birds! Hopefully everyone can accomplish their goals in the near future!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> It used to be Cinnies, but with 1 already done and 2 at Tex's I set my sites on a nice drake sholver for the wall.
> Add a Ruddy and I'm set for the upcoming seasons goals.


Mojo,
We'll get both of those taken care of this next year!!!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

My top three....
Falcated Teal
Spectacled Eider
Stellers Eider

Short of Tracy Aviary or Hogle zoo I think I'll have to travel to Russia to have a poke at any of these. :lol:


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

Josh sounds like duck black ops. all black, and blow guns. lol. Im in if you are lol. _O\


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds like a long road trip is in order.


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

One that when you shoot it it doesn't land in thick reeds and you have to look for it for an hour.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

mcc9 said:


> One that when you shoot it it doesn't land in thick reeds and you have to look for it for an hour.


 :lol: You need a dog with a good nose, Mojo takes 10 minutes tops usually less, boy that dog has bailed our a**es out more than once.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Or.....and this is far easier said than done, don't shoot them where they'll drop in the reeds. It's amazing how much easier they are to find when they fall in the middle of the decoys. :mrgreen:


----------

